# Mid 90's Ariens ST824 932029 part question



## spyder357 (Feb 2, 2016)

Hi everyone, longtime lurker on the maintenance thread and first time poster. I've been looking everywhere for a sheave pulley replacement for my snowblower which is otherwise in great shape. Somehow the old pulley chipped and started tearing belts apart, I'd hate to have to get rid of it because of this. 

Its an Ariens ST824, 932029 bought in 1995 or so.

The part in question is 03233400, I've emailed Ariens and they do not have any equivalent in another part number nor do they make this part any longer. 

Anyone know of a good site to get used hard to find parts, every place I've found online shows its no longer available.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

:welcome: to the forum spyder

Ariens parts radar for looking up parts: http://partsradar.arinet.com/script...F=Empartweb&loginID=ariensc&loginpwd=consumer

Ply-engine 3.30 dia vj6 03233400 Order now for same day shipping. 365 day return policy. RepairClinic.com

Snowmobile Parts, Go Kart Parts, Lawnmower Parts, ATV Parts, and more | MFG Supply

Chains, Belts, Pulleys & Sprockets | MSCDirect.com


----------



## conwaylake (Feb 6, 2014)

*03229200 pulley, but for Serial Number > 5150*

First please post the serial number of your 932029. 
Also the engine model number would be VERY helpful here.

What is the shaft dimension of the old pulley? 
Is it a 3.30 inch outer diameter ? 

Pulley you mention is for serial numbers at or below 5149,

*Only the FIRST 5000 machines built under 932029 model apply.*
Pretty low serial number.

I cannot put down a direct link to the parts list. Sorry.

So if you look at ITEM 40 on partsradar for SN 005150+

It says that pulley (sheave) Item #40 is 03229200. 

Also of interest is the different belt #, BUT the large pulley is the same: 
Here is everything that 'touches' that pulley: 
(formatting apparently does not allow for 'columns': )

Item Description SN 101 - 5149 
------ ----------- ----------- --------
57 Engine Pulley 8.0 x 1.25 07307400 
38 Belt 07225300 
*40 Engine sheave **(3.3) 03233400 *
7 Engine 8 HP Tec w/PTO 

Item Description SN 5150+
------ ----------- ----------- --------
57 Engine Pulley 8.0 x 1.25 07307400
38 Belt 07219200
*40 Engine sheave 03229200 no size info given*
7 Engine HMSK80-155525U

Does not mean it is a 100% fit. You have to try and determine if the motor has any differences. such as the size of the shaft. Looks like its a cam shaft take off ...


----------



## sidegrinder (Apr 18, 2015)

Do yourself a favor and post a pic or some dimensions. I bet one of us has just what you need...


----------



## spyder357 (Feb 2, 2016)

Thanks for the replies.

The serial number is 000383 so its definitely under 5000 and the right part number. I did get a response back from Ariens and they said no cross parts or alternatives available so at least according to them none of the other designs fit or work...not to say one isn't close enough maybe. Kiss4aFrog, I contacted those parts dealers, all said 0 in stock or available to order.

Took a measurement, looks like its 3.3 od and the shaft is .75

You can see in the picture chunks of it are missing.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

On the web page it says they're out of stock but expected ship date is 9 feb if ordered now, BUT I didn't call them to confirm that. ??
Ply-engine 3.30 dia vj6 03233400 Order now for same day shipping. 365 day return policy. RepairClinic.com


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

IF .... you took a Dremel or something similar and smoothed out those sharp edges the main part of the belt should be ok, like 95% of it.

I'd check the alignment of the sheave with the pulley below and the condition and alignment of the idler pulley. The alignment is critical and if the auger housing to the transmission body has any looseness or flex it will eat belts.

That raised edge of the sheave is just to keep the belt from running off the edge and it's not something critical so to speak. It just keeps the belt in place when it's not under tension.


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

You could probably fill/repair/fab the broken part with Quicksteel or a similar product.


----------



## spyder357 (Feb 2, 2016)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> IF .... you took a Dremel or something similar and smoothed out those sharp edges the main part of the belt should be ok, like 95% of it.
> 
> I'd check the alignment of the sheave with the pulley below and the condition and alignment of the idler pulley. The alignment is critical and if the auger housing to the transmission body has any looseness or flex it will eat belts.
> 
> That raised edge of the sheave is just to keep the belt from running off the edge and it's not something critical so to speak. It just keeps the belt in place when it's not under tension.


Thats a good idea on the dremel.

I'll check on that, once I saw the pulley I didn't even think about any sort of alignment issue. Is there any easy way to make sure everything is aligned? Searching i see there is some sort of laser alignment tools and different sites/threads saying more then 1/8th in off would cause problems.


----------

